# Klingeltöne selber bauen



## jenzn (19. September 2003)

hallo leute!

ich habe vor, aus meinen songs klingeltöne zu erstellen, die ich unserer bandhomepage zum runterladen anbieten will.

auf der suche nach Informationen und Software habe ich gestern locker 4 Stunden im Netz verbracht, durch die massen kommerzieller seiten in sachen klingenltöne und logos kriegt man allerdings schnell nen Fön

Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht Tipps geben? z.B. verschiedene Formate für verschiedene Handyfirmen, geeignete Software, LInks zu informativen Seiten etc. 

Biiiiiiidde! ich beiß gleich inne Tischkante


----------



## Whizzly (19. September 2003)

hi!
also grundsätzlich sind die Betreiber Homepages eine gute anlaufstelle für sowas, also auf siemens-mobile.de hab ich irgendwo für mein S25 tools zum logo erstellen gefunden, und auch zum musik bauen...
Grundsätzlich kannste bei mehrstimmigen Handys auch mit  .mid dateien arbeiten, die lassen sich recht einfach erstellen, bzw wennste musik machst kennst du dich damit aus oder?!

wennste noch fragen hast 
schreien 

whizzly


----------



## jenzn (19. September 2003)

ja, midi geht so einigermaßen. vielen dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Phlex (25. September 2003)

*ringtonesglaore*

Moin, 

versuch mal http://www.ringtonesgalore.co.uk, da gibt es kostenlose Klingeltöne. Anbei findet man die Nokia-Tastencodes, die Du glaube ich als Musiker gut in Noten (für andere oder polyphone Handys) umsetzen kannst. Einfach den Code mit  einem Midi-Editor(Sequenzer) in Noten umsetzen, dann sollte es funktionieren (Dateiendung sollte immer .mid sein). Oder Du benutzt für eure Homepage-besucher den Tastencode. Ich bin selbst auch Musiker und mache meine Klingeltöne seit 1999 aus den Hören heraus. Hat immer recht gut geklappt. Ansonsten habe ich mich, wenn ichs nicht genau wusste an den Testencodes orientiert. Ich suche aber mal weiter im web, vielleicht finde ich noch was freies Brauchbares. Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein bissel helfen, Gruß


----------

